# y 4th pick???



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

y dont they have the 1st?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Neither Toronto or Vancouver got the 1st overall pick when they entered, but I believe they did get lower picks than we have. in 2004 we have 4th and in 2005 we have 1st.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Neither Toronto or Vancouver got the 1st overall pick when they entered, but I believe they did get lower picks than we have. in 2004 we have 4th and in 2005 we have 1st.


Whoa, Charlotte has da 1st pick in da 2005 draft? I didn't kno dat..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa, Charlotte has da 1st pick in da 2005 draft? I didn't kno dat..


I didn't either...chance are they would have got it anyway though.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

That is not true, Charlotte will not get the first pick of 2005, they will be in the same position as every other team in the league.

They will have a bad record and therefore have a good chance at pick 1.

The NBA gives new franchises 4rth pick, so that the lottery stays in order and teams don't just lose to get better draft picks (even though some do anyway)


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> That is not true, Charlotte will not get the first pick of 2005, they will be in the same position as every other team in the league.
> 
> They will have a bad record and therefore have a good chance at pick 1.
> ...


Actually it is true, give me a second and I will give you a link.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually it is true, give me a second and I will give you a link.








O.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Dang it, I knew I saw it somewhere, it was a link from someone on how it is difficult to see who they will pick in this years draft with the 4th pick, and how it would be easier in 2005 cause they have the 1st pick, if anyone can help me find this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Dang it, I knew I saw it somewhere, it was a link from someone on how it is difficult to see who they will pick in this years draft with the 4th pick, and how it would be easier in 2005 cause they have the 1st pick, if anyone can help me find this it would be greatly appreciated.


You're not going to find it because it's not a real rule.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> You're not going to find it because it's not a real rule.


It was quoted and remarked by a Bobcat Personnel. And when everyone thought it wasn't true, it was officially.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think the difference is that they have the possibility of getting the first pick whereas in the previous expansion they did not.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i think the difference is that they have the possibility of getting the first pick whereas in the previous expansion they did not.


:yes: That's what it is.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea I think it just means they have the possibility to get it. In 1996 the Raps one but they gave the first pick to Philly, I guess they did it again. I think the Raps would have picked Camby anyway but imagine if they had AI!?!?

Iverson
Vince
Rose
Marshall
Bosh

One of the best in the league!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Doubt that Rose Marshall and Vince would be on the team than


----------



## bigbub2671n (Jun 8, 2003)

that means you guys could get Josh Smith


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Any word on whether or not hes going to college or pro?


----------

